# Ft. Jackson/Columbia, SC



## Nevermore1 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm heading to Ft. Jackson on Tuesday for my cousins graduation from basic,  can anyone recommend some good places for taking photos?  I'm going to be there until Sunday morning and was planning on one day at the zoo for my kids and my Dad wants to hit up Ft. Sumpter.  Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N900T


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Fort Sumter is nowhere near Fort Jackson...


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's what I thought.  Isn't it more like a day trip from Ft. Jackson?  We'll probably do that on one of our free days while down there.

Sent from my SM-N900T


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 15, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> That's what I thought.  Isn't it more like a day trip from Ft. Jackson?  We'll probably do that on one of our free days while down there.



Yeah, Ft. Jackson's near Columbia. Ft. Sumter is in Charleston Harbor, which is about two hours away. That's a trip which is easily done in a day, but once you get to Charleston you're likely to find that you want to spend the day walking around shooting. It's a beautiful city...


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks!  Spent the day on base today and going to the zoo after graduation tomorrow.  If my cousin gets an overnight or late night pass (we've heard multiple things regarding passes, some say he will be given one for the weekend others have said day passes until 7:30 in the evening) we might try to head down to Charleston on Friday.


----------

